

Show HN: Blink.js - dutchbrit
https://github.com/samgranger/blink.js

======
ryan_nielson
That's fantastic, I whipped something similar up about a year ago. It depends
on jQuery though as I was mostly just messing around:
[https://github.com/RyanNielson/182js](https://github.com/RyanNielson/182js)

~~~
dutchbrit
Thanks, still need to get rid of browser check and cache the DOM elements.

Thought about using jQuery first, but then questioned myself how many people
who use the blink tag actually use jQuery :). Still, cool piece of code!

------
yefim
I feared this day would come.

